
Is Pascal underrated? - tonteldoos
http://ask.slashdot.org/story/15/01/25/1739255/ask-slashdot-is-pascal-underrated
======
PaulHoule
I remember turbo pascal circa 1988 and I liked it way better than C. I rewrote
a chunk of the standard library so it would take advantage of 16 bit
instructions on my 286.

~~~
kjs3
I used Turbo Pascal on CP/M-80. It wasn't just a little bit better than
everything else out there, it was a real revolution. For I think $99 you got a
solid integrated editor/IDE and a very fast compiler for a real language (not
a toy like Tiny-C or whatever) that produced executables you could share. And
it ran great in about 48KB (not GB...not MB) on a processor running between
1-4MHz. Good times.

------
misiogames
yes

------
kjs3
Pascal? Maybe. Object Pascal, Modula-2/2+/3, Ada, Mesa/Cedar? Definitely.

